# Harry Reid a shameful individual



## Dudewho (Nov 5, 2015)

Another shameful act by one the leaders of the Democratic Party, today Reid blocked a vote on Kates Law today.

The Bill states:

Kates Law:

Whereby undocumented aliens who are deported and return to the United States would receive a mandatory five year sentence in a federal penitentiary upon conviction.

Ried states it would be too expensive to incarcerate these felons.

The Law is in memory of  Kathryn Steinle who was shot in the head by Francisco Sanchez an illegal immigrant from Mexico who was previously deported on *five* different occasions and had a rap sheet which included _*seven*_ felonies.
Another travesty infiltrated by Harry Ried on the American people. This man will do _ANYTHING_ to protect President Obama from having to be on record for vetoing Kates Law. Even if it means sitting on a Bill that would protect the American public. 
I'm sure it's another proud day for the Cool-aid drinking left on this forum.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2015)

Left? Where are the American Left on this forum? I can't find any. Lol. Canucks now.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> Another shameful act by one the leaders of the Democratic Party, today Reid blocked a vote on Kates Law today.
> 
> The Bill states:
> 
> ...



Yes.... let's put every stinking one in prison for 5 years... even the moms trying to get back to their families..  hell... they should get 10 years!!  maybe life..   After all...  we have so much room in our prisons and unlimited tax dollars to maintain them!  Let's build more..  we don't want to lose our status as the country with the highest incarceration rate!  Damn that Harry Reid!

It makes me laugh that with all the mass killings the Right doesn't want to do a thing about the availability of guns and in fact wants every man woman and child to be packing heat....  However, an illegal immigrant kills some one and right away we should put every single one in prison for five years?   Isn't that a bit illogical?  But of course.. logic, or even thinking  isn't a strong suit on the Right..


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... let's put every stinking one in prison for 5 years... even the moms trying to get back to their families..  hell... they should get 10 years!!  maybe life..   After all...  we have so much room in our prisons and unlimited tax dollars to maintain them!  Let's build more..  we don't want to lose our status as the country with the highest incarceration rate!  Damn that Harry Reid!
> 
> It makes me laugh that with all the mass killings the Right doesn't want to do a thing about the availability of guns and in fact wants every man woman and child to be packing heat....  However, an illegal immigrant kills some one and right away we should put every single one in prison for five years?   Isn't that a bit illogical?  But of course.. logic, or even thinking  isn't a strong suit on the Right..



Shalimar, here is one very far left lefty that always blames the Republicans for all the ills they do create themselves.    Guns being one of her rants.   Guns are OK in our Constitution and Harry Reid, a lefty, also doesn't want to change that rule at all.   Our immigrant problem is getting quite sever but some refuse to see that.   Many are coming from central and south Americas with the idea they will be accepted and taken care of stories going around in their home areas.   Thousands now in hold and waiting for approvals to stay.   This is costing the US greatly and creating a major work load for trying to clear them for actual residence in the US.    They come from great distances, some are just children and when the get to the US border many will just enter and then sit down waiting for this magic thing to happen.    It is not happening and won't and should not.   There is proper way to enter the US and those folks are likely getting denied due to the illegal ways being used by so many thousands.   We were working on ending this flood of illegals but since the lefties have had control the fences and electronic ways have been ignored.   The border patrols have been pulled back to where they no longer stop the masses on the Mexico side.  The US is being raped by the ideas of the far left folks and our borders.

And there are several others along with some not so far left ones that are more reasonable.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2015)

BobF said:


> Shalimar, here is one very far left llefty that always blames the Republicans for all the ills they do create themselves.    Guns being one of her rants.   Guns are OK in our Constitution and Harry Reid, a lefty, also doesn't want to change that rule at all.   Our immigrant problem is getting quite sever but some refuse to see that.   Many are coming from central and south Americas with the idea they will be accepted and taken care of stories going around in their home areas.   Thousands now in hold and waiting for approvals to stay.   This is costing the US greatly and creating a major work load for trying to clear them for actual residence in the US.    They come from great distances, some are just children and when the get to the US border many will just enter and then sit down waiting for this magic thing to happen.    It is not happening and won't and should not.   There is proper way to enter the US and those folks are likely getting denied due to the illegal ways being used by so many thousands.   We were working on ending this flood of illegals but since the lefties have had control the fences and electronic ways have been ignored.   The border patrols have been pulled back to where they no longer stop the masses on the Mexico side.  The US is being raped by the ideas of the far left folks and our borders.
> 
> And there are several others along with some not so far left ones that are more reasonable.



What a lot of BALONEY!  Your post is speculation and your ranting opinion only...... without any creditable links to back it up.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> What a lot of BALONEY!  Your post is speculation and your ranting opinion only...... without any creditable links to back it up.



Just ask for 'illegal immigration problems in the US'.   There are plenty of links.   I will post some right here.

http://www.fairus.org/issues/illegal-immigration

http://www.alipac.us/problems-with-illegal-immigration/

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/viewSubCategory.asp?id=196

https://www.numbersusa.com/problems

http://www.endillegalimmigration.com/Problems_With_Illegal_Immigration/index.shtml

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_immigration_to_the_United_States

I hope this is enough for you to look into.    Plenty more if you just look for them.   Not speculation at all.   The US is having plenty of problems because of this ever growing problem of *illegal immigration*.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> Another shameful act by one the leaders of the Democratic Party, today Reid blocked a vote on Kates Law today.
> 
> The Bill states:
> 
> ...



"Another shameful act", that would be to spend hundreds of millions of dollars locking up mostly harmless people wanting a better life.

How about we just send Kathryn Steinle's family a couple million dollars as a tribute, and call it a day, instead of enacting incredibly expensive and senseless legislation?


You know,  the illegal immigration issue seems to only get in the spotlight when the right-wingers drag it out of the closet, anound election time.    I see the "Kate's Law" as a not-so-cleverly staged effort to create an election time talking point, with which to whip up anger and alarm amongst potential republican voters, to get the faithful to the voting booth.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> What a lot of BALONEY!  Your post is speculation and your ranting opinion only...... without any creditable links to back it up.



So much baloney, we could slice it up and feed sandwiches to all of the 11 million undocumented....


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So much baloney, we could slice it up and feed sandwiches to all of the 11 million undocumented....



But why should we have to do that?    Let them come in through the open channels we have for them to use.   All this is costing all of us working and taxpaying folks lots of money and efforts.   They are held to allow the government to do the things that would have been done if doing it through our system normally.   Crime checks, health concerns, places to live, skills to use for earning a living, on and on it goes.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> "Another shameful act", that would be to spend hundreds of millions of dollars locking up mostly harmless people wanting a better life.
> 
> How about we just send Kathryn Steinle's family a couple million dollars as a tribute, and call it a day, instead of enacting incredibly expensive and senseless legislation?
> 
> ...



why can't they get in line and come here legally like the other millions of people who have done so?


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2015)

BobF said:


> Just ask for 'illegal immigration problems in the US'.   There are plenty of links.   I will post some right here.
> 
> http://www.fairus.org/issues/illegal-immigration
> 
> ...




....I never said it was not a problem....This is the part of your post that I call 'BALONEY' on...

_"We were working on ending this flood of illegals but since the lefties have had control the fences and electronic ways have been ignored. The border patrols have been pulled back to where they no longer stop the masses on the Mexico side. The US is being raped by the ideas of the far left folks and our borders."

_...and nothing in your right wing anti immigration links address your above statement.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

? said:
			
		

> _We were working on ending this flood of  illegals but since the lefties have had control the fences and  electronic ways have been ignored. The border patrols have been pulled  back to where they no longer stop the masses on the Mexico side. The US  is being raped by the ideas of the __far left folks__ and our borders._



Yea yea, it's always those _far left folks _that are to blame, for everything from burnt toast to childhood acne- right???    Please raise your hand if you're able to remember back to the previous administration(hint: GW bush was president).    Back then there was a huge amount of chatter about illegal immigration and what to do about it, but not a darn thing was done about it!      

Speaking of GW Bush's 'watch' as president, do you remember these headlines:



> Mexican Drug Smuggler Shot by Border Agents Indicted on Drug Smuggling Charges




...happened in 2007...why, that was GW Bush's 'watch'!    By the way, you can trust that link-  it's FOX news after-all!  

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] U.S. Attorney Johnny Sutton, the man who prosecuted the two border agents was- guess what? He was [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]nominated by George W. Bush [/FONT]for U.S. Attorney for the Western District of Texas in 2001.   To Bush's credit,  President Bush commuted the sentences of both Compean and Ramos in 2009.





Dudewho said:


> why can't they get in line and come here legally like the other millions of people who have done so?



I'm with ya, but putting them in prison is not in the best interests of the country, IMO.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2015)

I still stand by my original post. Sf is to some degree a bastion of centre based Liberal ideology. If you truly wish to examine Leftist politics, one must talk to the Canadianim, or perhaps some of the other commonwealth members. We of The Great 

Socialist Horde wear our pink shirts proudly as we endlessly plot the destruction of free enterprise, and the ensuing destruction of The Free World as we know it! Please stay tuned for further installments of As The Stomach Turns, brought to you by Paranoia Inc. and all our secret sponsors.......


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol: colour me leftie. I have trouble finding a candidate far enough to the left of centre for my tastes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Dudewho*





> _why can't they get in line and come here legally like the other millions of people who have done so?_


_

Because there IS NO LINE!...   Watching a Sunday talk show.. one panelist said that every single undocumented immigrant would GLADLY stand in a line to enter the USA... BUT THERE IS NO LINE TO STAND IN!.....  Simple as that


_

*



			There’s a way to enter the country legally for anyone who wants to get in line.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Ask students if they know the rules to enter the country legally and stay here to work. The simple answer is that there is no “line” for most very poor people with few skills to stand in and gain permanent U.S. residency. Generally, gaining permission to live and work in the United States is limited to people who are (1) highly trained in a skill that is in short supply here and offered a job by a U.S. employer, (2) escaping political persecution, (3) joining close family already here, or (4) winners of the green-card lottery.




http://www.tolerance.org/immigration-myths


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

We have a mythical queue for asylum seekers.


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

Reality is, the vast majority of folks who climb under, over, and circumvent that border "fence" are not criminals yet, when they enter. THey seek to find what they could not on the other side: employment and resultant income. I was acquainted with many while living in Phoenix who worked hard, spent as little as possible, and steadily sent money back to family over there. 

Living here in Laughlin/Bullhead City, I have already met a number of such folks. In most cases, however, these are not undocumented, I imagine.    imp


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

Gotta reply to the OP title's premise: Harry Reid disgusts me.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

imp said:


> Gotta reply to the OP title's premise: Harry Reid disgusts me.   imp


When I lived in Nevada.  I got a note from California saying I owed them taxes on my pension even though I hadn't lived there in years..  I contacted Reids office.  He introduced a bill and got it passed that stated California had no right to tax any citizen of any other state on their pensions.  If you don't know Reid or his actual record it might be prudent to shut down.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ....I never said it was not a problem....This is the part of your post that I call 'BALONEY' on...
> 
> _"We were working on ending this flood of illegals but since the lefties have had control the fences and electronic ways have been ignored. The border patrols have been pulled back to where they no longer stop the masses on the Mexico side. The US is being raped by the ideas of the far left folks and our borders."
> 
> _...and nothing in your right wing anti immigration links address your above statement.



First in your rant is that I did not pick right wing only links.    They were just the ones that came up when I posted.

Second is that prior to the current government they were installing more and more fences and other electronic measures to tell us when people were crossing the border.   Not much of that has happened in current years.   We had border patrols watching and challenging those to stop them from coming over.   That has been determined to be to dangerous or something and they have been pulled back a bit.   Here where I live has a fairly large border patrol unit.   But we are likely over 100 miles from the border.    I would think they would do better at the border and keeping folks from crossing in the first place.   

No I am not going to dig up more facts for you as you just don't care about what is really going on.   You look up some facts to prove I am wrong.    I will read them, just make sure they are open sources and not just some more liberal only operations.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I still stand by my original post. Sf is to some degree a bastion of centre based Liberal ideology. If you truly wish to examine Leftist politics, one must talk to the Canadianim, or perhaps some of the other commonwealth members. We of The Great
> 
> *Socialist* Horde wear our* pink shirts* proudly as we endlessly plot the destruction of free enterprise, and the ensuing destruction of The Free World as we know it! Please stay tuned for further installments of As The Stomach Turns, brought to you by Paranoia Inc. and all our secret sponsors.......




I had to Google "Socialist  pink shirts", too many results to show but here's the link.

Nice one here:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Tn. I checked out the link. Lots of shirts!


----------



## imp (Nov 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I lived in Nevada.  I got a note from California saying I owed them taxes on my pension even though I hadn't lived there in years..  I contacted Reids office.  He introduced a bill and got it passed that stated California had no right to tax any citizen of any other state on their pensions.  *If you don't know Reid or his actual record it might be prudent to shut down*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 6, 2015)

imp said:


> AZ Jim said:
> 
> 
> > When I lived in Nevada.  I got a note from California saying I owed them taxes on my pension even though I hadn't lived there in years..  I contacted Reids office.  He introduced a bill and got it passed that stated California had no right to tax any citizen of any other state on their pensions.  *If you don't know Reid or his actual record it might be prudent to shut down*.
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> imp said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Jim said:
> ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 7, 2015)

Harry Reid....a very good Democrat, conservatives don't like him.....so what else is new?


----------



## BobF (Nov 7, 2015)

Originally Posted by *BobF* 

 
 				Shalimar, here is one very far left llefty that  always blames the Republicans for all the ills they do create  themselves.    Guns being one of her rants.   Guns are OK in our  Constitution and Harry Reid, a lefty, also doesn't want to change that  rule at all.   Our immigrant problem is getting quite sever but some  refuse to see that.   Many are coming from central and south Americas  with the idea they will be accepted and taken care of stories going  around in their home areas.   Thousands now in hold and waiting for  approvals to stay.   This is costing the US greatly and creating a major  work load for trying to clear them for actual residence in the US.     They come from great distances, some are just children and when the get  to the US border many will just enter and then sit down waiting for this  magic thing to happen.    It is not happening and won't and should not.    There is proper way to enter the US and those folks are likely  getting denied due to the illegal ways being used by so many thousands.    We were working on ending this flood of illegals but since the lefties  have had control the fences and electronic ways have been ignored.    The border patrols have been pulled back to where they no longer stop  the masses on the Mexico side.  The US is being raped by the ideas of  the far left folks and our borders.

And there are several others along with some not so far left ones that are more reasonable.





Jackie22 said:


> What a lot of BALONEY!  Your post is speculation and your ranting opinion only...... without any creditable links to back it up.


............................................................

Again I repeat that our borders are being neglected and the border patrols should go back to monitoring closely at the border and more fences and controls should be put up.   We really should tighten up our border to end the illegal immigrants and end the drug importing.   Maybe double the Mexican exit places by checking the contents of all vehicles and trucks.   It would definitely slow down the highways traffic till cleared.

The following just happened in Pinal county, where I live in Casa Grande.   Florence is a bit further north and east of here.   So these folks are assumed to have walked several days till they got caught by the border patrol and the sheriff's department nearly a hundred miles north of the border.

  [h=3]21 arrested, 40 bales of pot seized in major Pinal County drug bust[/h] _Posted:  Nov 06, 2015 7:54 AM   _ _Updated:  Nov 06, 2015 9:07 PM   _ By Phil BensonConnect






[h=6][/h]

 One of the arrests in Thursday's drug bust. (Source: Pinal County Sheriff's Office)
[h=6][/h]

 (Source: Pinal County Sheriff's Office)
[h=6][/h]

 (Source: Pinal County Sheriff's Office)
[h=6][/h]

 (Source: Pinal County Sheriff's Office)
[h=6][/h]

 (Source: Pinal County Sheriff's Office)




   FLORENCE, AZ (KPHO/KTVK) -             Authorities in Pinal County have arrested 21  suspected drug smugglers and seized 40 bales of marijuana in a major  drug bust tied to the Sinaloa drug cartel in Mexico, Pinal County  Sheriff Paul Babeu said Friday.


At least 40 drug smugglers managed to get away.


"We  don’t know where they’re at," Babeu said. "This is further evidence  that the Mexican Cartels continue their aggressive smuggling  operations."


The bust began at 2:30 a.m. Thursday and unfolded over an eight-hour period, Babeu said.


A  Pinal County sheriff’s deputy stopped a suspicious vehicle on  Interstate 8 about 70 miles north of the border in Arizona. The deputy  noticed a camouflaged bale in the back seat that he suspected was  marijuana. At least five occupants were arrested and one got away. A  search of the vehicle turned up three bales of marijuana, totaling 150  pounds.


Two of those arrested were U.S. citizens.


At 5:45 a.m., a deputy on routine patrol saw a minivan turn onto Meadowview from State Route 347.


The deputy saw 14 men running toward the van with large packs, Babeu said.


When the deputy turned on his emergency lights, the group scattered and ran into the desert. They left their packs behind. 
The  van was empty when the dpeuty reached it but 14 large bales of  marijuana packaged in camouflaged material were found near the vehicle  and in the nearby desert.


The bales weighed 592 pounds. 


"This underscores the fact that we have a serious problem here," Babeu said. *"The border remains unsecure."
*

PCSO went on to arrest more than a dozen more suspected drug smugglers.


At  8 a.m., 40 suspected smugglers were spotted walking through a wash near  Hidden Valley and Century roads. The U.S. Patrol Patrol turned to PCSO  for help.


Over three hours and in rugged mountain terrain, 16 of  the estimated 40 smugglers were apprehended by both Border Patrol agents  and PCSO detectives from the Anti-Smuggling Unit.


Forty bales of  bundled marijuana weighing 995 pounds were located in the area where the  smugglers had fled into the desert from the wash.


Babeu said the arrests were made in an area known as a hotbed for drug smuggling.


"This  is just the impact over eight hours. So you can imagine what really is  going on out there," Babeu said. "This is further evidence that the  Mexican Cartels continue their aggressive smuggling operations."


The suspects were booked into the Pinal County Jail on charges of drug smuggling. 
_Copyright 2015 KPHO/KTVK (KPHO Broadcasting Corporation). All rights reserved._


Read more: http://www.kpho.com/story/30454714/...in-major-pinal-county-drug-bust#ixzz3qpuuIDlt
​


----------



## imp (Nov 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> imp said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Jim said:
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2015)

Dudewho said:


> Another shameful act by one the leaders of the Democratic Party, today Reid blocked a vote on Kates Law today.
> I'm sure it's another proud day for the Cool-aid drinking left on this forum.



Not shameful at all, that's just the opinion of those on the right who resent him and are threatened by him. I think he's done a lot of good and accomplished a lot in many areas, learn more here.  http://www.reid.senate.gov/accomplishments-page 

 BTW, there are cool aid drinkers on both sides of the aisle, and I'm not a 'lefty' speaking either, I'm an Independent who's voted for republicans in the past, I am for gun rights and currently I am for the Keystone Pipeline.  But with the behavior of politicians on the right, especially since the antics of GW Bush and friends, I have to say I'm leaning more to the left than ever before.

 Unlike some others, I consider both sides of the issues, listen to various news sources, including the biased, conservative, right-leaning Fox News, and form my own opinions that way.  I also read other peoples views on issues here, and learn things like that also. I was never much into politics, so there's always room for knowledge.  Anyone who votes in the USA should not be blinded by one sided political opinions, we'd all be better off for it, IMO.



QuickSilver said:


> Yes.... let's put every stinking one in prison for 5 years... even the moms trying to get back to their families..  hell... they should get 10 years!!  maybe life..   After all...  we have so much room in our prisons and unlimited tax dollars to maintain them!  Let's build more..  we don't want to lose our status as the country with the highest incarceration rate!  Damn that Harry Reid!



I agree QS, he should have blocked that law, it didn't make sense.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 7, 2015)

Well without reposting Imps copy of Wikipedia's written by Reids enemies I'll just post why I like Harry Reid.  " Reid scored a lifetime conservative rating of 19% from the American Conservative Union (ACU),[SUP][13][/SUP] and a 2008 liberal rating of 70% from the Americans for Democratic Action (ADA).[SUP][14][/SUP] Other independent ratings include a 29% rating in 2003 from NARAL, the abortion pro-choice group,[SUP][15][/SUP] an 85% rating from Planned Parenthood in 2013,[SUP][16][/SUP] and a "B" rating from the National Rifle Association.[SUP][17][/SUP]


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Reid Goes Beyond Ethics Requirements*


Press Release of Senator Reid
http://reid.senate.gov/newsroom/record.cfm?id=264714& 
REID GOES BEYOND ETHICS REQUIREMENTS, DISARMS GOP SMEAR CAMPAIGN
Monday, October 16, 2006

Washington, DC— Senator Harry Reid of Nevada today issued the following statement:

“Last month, Republicans openly boasted that they would engage in a campaign of personal attacks and smears to hold onto power in Washington. In recent days, we witnessed their latest attempt to do just that.

“Republicans may believe in cover-ups. I believe in ensuring all facts come to light.

“Last week, a highly misleading report by the Associated Press implied that I made a profit selling land I no longer owned. That article was wrong. Here are the facts: I bought the land in 1998, I sold it in 2004, and I listed my ownership of the land on official Senate disclosure forms every single year.

“Now I have taken an additional step. Today, I directed my staff to file amended financial disclosure forms noting that in 2001, I transferred title to the land to a Limited Liability Corporation. As the amended forms make clear, this routine legal move in no way altered my actual ownership of the land. On each disclosure form after 2001, I have added a note to clarify that the land already disclosed in detail on those forms was owned by me through the LLC.

“The Ethics Committee has not yet advised me whether I should file these amended forms, but even if I am not required to do so I am happy to go beyond what is needed to provide the fullest disclosure. The amended forms make clear what was true all along – I owned the land through the LLC when I sold it in 2004.

“Also, in the course of preparing the amended disclosure forms, my staff has identified some clerical errors and two minor matters that were inadvertently left off my original disclosure forms. First, in 2004 I sold about one third of an acre in my hometown of Searchlight. Second, a quarter acre of land that I received from my brother in 1985 appreciated in value above the $1,000 reporting threshold at some point in recent years. Both of these items will be listed on my amended disclosure forms.

“Finally, I have acted today to respond to another issue some plan to raise. I have sent a personal check in the amount of $3,300 to my political campaign to fully reimburse the campaign for donations it made over several years to the employee holiday fund in my apartment building. These donations were made to thank the men and women who work in the building for the extra work they do as a result of my political activities, and for helping the security officers assigned to me because of my Senate position. The donations came from my campaign – no taxpayer dollars were ever involved.

“When the campaign first donated to the holiday fund, its experienced lawyer William Oldaker advised us that such donations were permissible. The campaign's current lawyer, Marc Elias, says the same thing. Nonetheless, I am reimbursing the campaign from my own pocket to prevent this issue from being used in the current campaign season to deflect attention from Republican failures.”





As for Reid speaking out on the Koch Bro.....I say good for him, there should be more doing so.


----------



## Dudewho (Nov 9, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> *Reid Goes Beyond Ethics Requirements*
> 
> 
> Press Release of Senator Reid
> ...


Steady Accretion of Power & Wealth
By Adam O'Neal 

Some good info for you on Harry Reid


Read more: http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar...accretion_of_power__wealth.html#ixzz3r1t7vCN4 
Follow us: @RCP_Articles on Twitter


----------

